# RoadRunner Lightning - Worth Getting with Powerline Adaptors?



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I am considering getting Road Runner Lightning from my internet provider, Brighthouse. This allegedly gets 40MBS download speeds. I have 2 HR20-700s. I do not have the whole home set up. My 700s are connected to the internet with the Netgear Powerline adapters. 

Would it be a waste to subscribe to the RR Lightning or would i see a difference with the faster download speeds? I am ont he regular service now that gets around 8-10MB per second download speeds. I am hoping for faster download for On Demand shows and movies. 

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

gator5000e said:


> I am considering getting Road Runner Lightning from my internet provider, Brighthouse. This allegedly gets 40MBS download speeds. I have 2 HR20-700s. I do not have the whole home set up. My 700s are connected to the internet with the Netgear Powerline adapters.
> 
> Would it be a waste to subscribe to the RR Lightning or would i see a difference with the faster download speeds? I am ont he regular service now that gets around 8-10MB per second download speeds. I am hoping for faster download for On Demand shows and movies.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.


Considering the fact that even the older 'turbo powerline adpaters' are capable of data transmission rates up to 85Mbps (and up to 200Mbps with HomePlug AV adpaters), you might expect to see an increase in DL speed by upgrading your internet service but it's hard to predict with powerline adapters. Your ISP might offer a trial period with the upgraded service so you can determine if it makes a difference or not.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

My guess is that your current internet speed is greater than those power line adapters can do.

If that is the case, you could increase your download speed from your ISP by 1,000 times and not see much difference (if any) at your DVR's. The adapters will continue to be a bottleneck if they are a bottleneck now.

If they came with software that allows you to see how well they are performing speed wise, look at that. If they can out perform your current internet connection, then you may indeed see a benefit to upgrading.

If not then you might be better off spending the money on running some cables.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> My guess is that your current internet speed is greater than those power line adapters can do.
> 
> If that is the case, you could increase your download speed from your ISP by 1,000 times and not see much difference (if any) at your DVR's. The adapters will continue to be a bottleneck if they are a bottleneck now.
> 
> ...


I think you have that backwards. Even most people's wireless g setups are faster than their ISP, meaning the bottleneck is still their ISP, not their home network.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I think you have that backwards. Even most people's wireless g setups are faster than their ISP, meaning the bottleneck is still their ISP, not their home network.


The OP claims 8-10MB per second download speeds currently from his ISP.

Are you saying his powerline stuff can do better than that? With all do respect, I don't think so........


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

OK - I did a little research and I find there are some units claiming 200mbps speeds now. If the OP's units are operating above the 8 to 10 he is getting now, then I would recommend the advice I gave in my post.

(I gave advice both ways - if they were above or below his ISP's download speed.)

Most folks do not get that kind of speed consistently with those devices, however. So - I recommended that he do a test using the software that may have come with his units to find out.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I think the OP mistyped MB when he should have typed Mb...While it may be possible, how many can really get 10MB residential service?

Thats a pretty huge pipe.

Comcast is 10Mb, 17Mb with speedburst, but I think they also have a new higher tier in some areas...and I have read of fiber areas getting 30-50Mb. AT&T DSL is 1.5/3/6Mb...etc.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have Charter cable for my internet. I have the 15 down & 5 up plan. I'm hardwired throughout, so I have more than enough to keep me happy. :lol:


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes I did mistype. It should be 10Mbps. I consistently get between 9-10 when I run Speedtest on my iPhone. Maybe I will look at the D* wireless connection kit or some kind of wireless adapter for the HR20. But thanks for all the great thoughts and suggestions.


----------

